# Introducing Kayotic Music



## KayoticMusic (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello everyone, my name is Kayotic Music and I'm a music producer of 10 years from Chicago. I thank you for accepting me in this forum and I look forward to learning from you guys and sharing what I know with you as well. I look forward to having a great networking experience here, so once again thank you for having me!


----------



## EthanStoller (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome, Kayotic! Always good to have another Chicagoan on board.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Kayotic,

Great to have an experienced hand here, and thanks for sharing your blog; a lot of experience in there.


----------



## KayoticMusic (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

